# shop for rent



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

hello all just to pick your brains abit, there is a shop in our village thats come up for rent and me and the misses have been thinking of different ideas that we could open and run. so my question is what sort of ideas have you got that we might have overlooked.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

What ideas have you had ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

What an impossible question to answer, you need to be a bit more savvy if youre planning to open a business.


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

Please dont take offence but if you dont know what there would be a local demand for from the shop you really shouldnt even be thinking of renting !
Just because the premises are available doesnt on its own create a viable business. What was it before and why is it now vacant ? How many other shops in the area have closed down ?
I think you need to research locally not on here.


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

ok was just looking for ideas sorry.


----------



## Aikinoodle007 (Jan 22, 2013)

No offence but if one would have a good idea, don't you think they would exploit the idea for themselves? Or am I missing the point here?

Having a shop -of whatever you like- gets a lot of things involved. Not to mention it to be a profitable one. A lot of people think that having a shop, as little as it may seem, is easy. But once they get to it they go bankrupt within the first year... Thousands have been in this street, don't get me wrong though. Starting a shop is a financial risk, a big one for most of us.

Consider your steps mate.

Just my 0,02


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Coffee shop or something thats not in your area that people want. Try doing a servery with locals or something to see what they would like?.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Nando's


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The guy's just spit balling, let's go easy. I advise you go for something that you are both passionate about, maybe check what the average age of the populous is, and see if there is demand for the type of area it is. Maybe ask your friends if there is any type of shop they would find beneficial. No good setting up surf board rental if you're 60 miles from the coast.


----------



## Rob.c (Feb 22, 2011)

Whats missing in your town that you think jeez wish i didnt have to travel to get that.

Then open it up 

Job done

Rob


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

What do you and don't you have in your village


----------



## Tizzer (Sep 2, 2012)

Yummy mummies coffee shop, good margins and constant new supply.. Good luck.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> The guy's just spit balling, let's go easy. I


Go easy? The OP is a time waster, gets two responses immediately that are blunt but the reality of it, comes back with a wimpish "sorry" not to be seen again on this thread but members still want to give advice. A dreamer who is unlikely to ever open and run a successful business.


----------

